# Central QLD, Australia



## gus11 (Oct 1, 2010)

I finally sorted some computer issues and can start putting up photos!!
I spent last week down in central Queensland with work looking at dingoes, unfortunately it rained almost the entire time, ruining much of our efforts and the trip had to be cut short by a week. Hopefully if I'm organised I'll be back down there in November to finish what we started. Anyway, terrible weather aside we got a reasonable number of herps. I'll include some photos here that turned our reasonably. I have photos of other species but they are terrible, or not very exciting animals (or both)

Our study site was quite nice, I'm sure you'll agree






My first reptile and a new species for me, broad banded sandswimmer





as soon as the sun rose eastern bearded dragons became common









eastern striped skinks were sleeping under debris





Eastern long necked turtles where in any puddle you looked in





thick tailed gecko





lerista mulleri (or it was previously i havent looked up if it has a new name) 





and a lizard that until now never impressed me for beauty, a shingleback









With the rain came the frogs
emerald spotted frog





scarlet sided pobblebonk frog




green tree frogs





I'm not 100% on this frog (thoughts appreciated, Doing an Msc on amphibians doesnt help with frogs i dont study)





on the way home we dropped by Carnarvon gorge, an amazing place an definately worth a visit, i was only there about 5 hours you could spend 5 days there no worries!





water skinks





southern spotted velvet geckoes





feather tailed gliders









pretty faced wallabies





and of course the reason we dropped by, rough throated leaf tailed geckoes









hopefully I'll be back later in the year and will be able to get some more shots for your viewing pleasure.

Cheers
Gus


----------



## grizz (Oct 1, 2010)

quality photos mate.

cheers, stephen


----------



## Chicken (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah great photography skills there! Love the rough throated leaf tailed geckoes they look stunning. Hope i can go on a cool trip like that one day. God work


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 1, 2010)

Great post Angus and stunning photos! Both Shingleback shots are absolute crackers!


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 2, 2010)

Great stuff as always, Gus. Is your mystery frog _Litoria latopalmata_? Your _Lerista_ is probably _L. timida_ now. Did you figure out what your _Eulamprus_ was? I believe they get _E. tenuis_, _E. martini_, _E. brachysoma_ and _E. sokosoma_ in that area.

Stewart


----------



## Banjo (Oct 2, 2010)

Liked the little glider.


----------



## Chadleystar (Oct 2, 2010)

Love love love all the pic thanks for sharing. The panoramics are stunning.


----------



## eipper (Oct 3, 2010)

Stew is right Angus...the frog is a Lato and muelleri in eastern Australia are timida.....until someone splits them up

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jordo (Oct 3, 2010)

Great pics Gus


----------

